# DIY Weldless Counter Flow Chiller (CFC) for a bit over $50



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/1/14)

For Xmas I got a $50 Bunnings gift card. I knew straight away what I wanted to do, build a counterflow chiller. But I needed to construct it in a way that the parts did not need welding. This is what I came up with:

Bits and pieces:




Hose:



Assembled hose ends:



Completed Assembly, Cable tied, rolled and hose clamped. Can't wait to give it a whirl 



And last but not least pre-chiller coil (was going to be a Herms coil)


----------



## dent (2/1/14)

So those brass Tees have enough clearance you can run the copper pipe straight through and still allow water flow around the outside? Not bad.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/1/14)

Sorry mate. This tablet I'm using lost the last paragraph. Copper tube is 1/2 inch. So its 1/2 compression fitting to 3/4 bsp tee, onto 3/4 hose barb etc..

Edit: fractions :/


----------



## sgtpinky (8/1/14)

I made very similar recently (see below). It works ok, but you really need at least twice the length of copper, IMO. With tap water at around 10'C I can chill a 25L batch down to 40'C with about 40-50L of tap water which I send into some containers to re-use on the garden. It works ok, but I'm sure a plate chiller would be a better use of money - like this: http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=HX1220

If water flow wasn't an issue (e.g., you have a swimming pool or spa) then this is a really good option.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/1/14)

I plan to use the copper prechiller. From what I have read on the net, you can get the boiling wort down to pitching temps for a lager with the ice water. I will be circulating about 30L of water with a little brown pump. No water taps involved except when I fill the bugger up. I was going to use the water on the next brew day but thought against it after it will be flowing around that hose for a while and I don't want the taste in my beer.

Once I have my re-circ set up I'll give it a go and post my findings. 

Cheers.


----------



## dent (9/1/14)

I used to use a chilling setup that would get down to a pitching temp suitable for lagers. It took two plate chillers in series, the first running tap water, and the second having ice water (a small chest freezer sealed and filled with water) pumped through it. It would get down to about 8-9 degrees - which I think nowadays is still too warm for lager pitching (I go about 6 or less now).

Even then I still had to run it pretty slow. It was more effort and cost than it was worth, and the whole business about chilling quickly and chill haze I think now is a load of crap anyhow. The speed of chilling has nothing to do with it.


----------

